# Would you hire?



## Dboii (7 mo ago)

What's up guys hope everyone is doing good. Looking for some feedback. I interviewed for my local ibew and placed 107 out of 1200+ waiting list. Tbh I didn't want to be waiting around wasting time so I got ET card. Called couple contractors and had one guy show interest about giving me an interview but I ended up mentioning i was on the Union waiting list. Did I blow my chances of getting hired by this guy? I'm thinking that I shouldn't mention anything about the Union at this point because they don't want to invest in a new guy to just have him bail on them? What do you think?


----------



## wiz1997 (Mar 30, 2021)

Might not want to mention the union prospect. 

You may be blowing job opportunities.

Does being 107 out of 1200 really guarantee you a spot in the apprenticeship program?

How long will you be on the waiting list?

I originally started in an open shop, tested for the IBEW and was excepted.

Started the apprenticeship school in September, wasn't until February of the next year before I was placed with a union contractor.

Even though I was attending apprenticeship school, I received no credit for the six months of electrical work I had done, as a licensed apprentice.

Keep your intentions to yourself.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Why did you feel it necessary to mention you were on a list of any kind?


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

The union is just like any other employer... would you say you are waiting to be called from ABC Electric, DEF Electric, ETC. Electric?

Cheers
John


----------



## Dboii (7 mo ago)

The guy asked me if I knew about the union hall that was right down the street from where I live. Stupidly I ended up telling him that I did and had applied and was on the waiting list to get in but didn't want to wait around . Luckily there's hundreds of non union contractors around me that I can call. Won't make that mistake again. My interview score kinda sucked which was 82 so I don't have a chance unless I reinterview. At this point as long as I get in the trade and gain experience I don't mind if its non union. Just want to start learning asap


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

If you're on a waiting list, it means they don't need you right now.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Only an idiot would hire anyone who they know is going to jump ship in 6 months unless they needed only temp help.


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

What local ? Most locals are super busy and 100 deep isn’t that bad tbh


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Never supply information that is not requested, and then if it seems like a negative answer smooth up the response. It really is none of his business what else you have going on as long as you work an honest 40 hours a week for him.


----------

